# The new grow trend from the netherlands:vertical growing



## dutch_dragon (Jul 16, 2005)

There is a new grow trend in the netherland which is called vertical growing.
the Plants grow in this system vertical to the light.
The yield which you can earn from this sytem is 100% more than you can get with a conventional sytem.

Look at the homepage from the builder:http://www.easygrower.nl

Watch also this great grow video which is filmed in the netherlands and is in german language.:http://www.exzessiv-das-magazin.de/?Seite=wmv_stream&nr=70


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 16, 2005)

hehe, if you wanna spend ALLOT of money for such a system, go ahead. You can build such one yourself with at least half the money you would pay for such a system. Don't hate me for this, but most of these vertical systems or rotating systems or whatever new system that's on the market cost allot of money while you can put up a SOG-system yourself, with a little bit of thinking, drawing, handcrafting and a small amount of money you can get the same amount of plants in a construction with the same measurements. By the way, i believe myself these systems are more mented for commercial growers who grow for money or for breeders who have to  grow allot for seedproduction, but that's just my opinion. Where is the fun of growing with these kind of systems?

greetz


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 16, 2005)

also, did you know you can have higher yields with 5 huge plnats grown in pots with potting soil then 100 plants in SOG-style? If you know what you're doing, this is easily done.

greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 19, 2005)

brainwreck, it all depends on the size of the growspace, and total yield per year.
It will take a LONG time growing 5 plants big enough to fill a space big enough for 100 plants.


----------



## brainwreck (Jul 20, 2005)

yeah, but the yield that will come off those plants will be giagantic for 5 plants , at least a few kilo's, you can be sure of that, an pro grower advised this.

greetz


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

i'm with brainwreck why spend the money on the "new"system SOG,suppercropping ,and scroging will give you more bang for your buck but if growing 100 plants that could be time consumming.Those methods can give u some very good harvest


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

Vertical growing has it's own problems. The plants don't get much air flow so they bend and break. Once the buds start the weigh that shit down. Also, if your plants go nuts when they stretch, you're fucked cause they grow onto the light and burn. Even with a cool tube, it gets too hot. I've don't a lot of research about that. It looks cool, but it's not new. It's been around for at least 5 years. Now it's just hit the canabis people. I doubt that's too new anywhere.. well.. maybe on a commercial level. Nothing is really new in growing. Even tissue culture cloning is starting to happen in a residential level. Even things like a fogger aren't new, they've never been made commercially before a year ago.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with you that you can grow more with bigger plants to a point, but your yeild is dependant on more then big plants.  you can not be sure to get a few kilos unless you have the light to push that.  and at 1gram/watt, which is not that easy to achieve, you would need 3-1000 watt lights.  In a perpetual sog, you could have 3 harvests before you have 1 with the big plants and you would need less light.

With that said I still do not think that those cage gardens or whatever are an efficient way to grow cannabis, maybe beans or something.


----------

